# How do we control our future SMART TVs?



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am not familiar with the gesture control but I wonder how that works if multiple people watching tv start to move their hands around when the objects for gesture control are on the screen, who gets the "power"?



For the cell phone and tablet's, in general only one person is controlling the device so it is easy but for a tv which is seen by multiple people, it will be interesting to see how they control who does what..


----------

